
Climate Change and Emoji = Climoji - nickjamespdx
https://climoji.org/
======
titojankowski
Thank you for your work! Any thoughts on emoji that indicate the following
sentiments:

1\. air miners ([http://airminers.org](http://airminers.org))

2\. the changing climate will create the first trillionaire

3\. climate change is the biggest financial opportunity civilization has ever
seen

4\. climate change is an opportunity for passionate people around the world to
change the world, right now, right where you are:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4vOmwSms6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4vOmwSms6A)

5\. give a fuck about climate change:
[http://carbondoomsday.com](http://carbondoomsday.com)

6\. together we start: [http://purin.co/In-Three-Emojis](http://purin.co/In-
Three-Emojis)

7\. Feel the warming: [http://purin.co/Feel-The-Warming](http://purin.co/Feel-
The-Warming)

8\. Connect our efforts: [http://purin.co/Connect-Our-
Efforts](http://purin.co/Connect-Our-Efforts)

You are doing important work!

